# My adventures in the online world



## Groene Pionier

This has been a very interesting experience. I had met someone on this forum and we started talking on msn and fb. We talked a lot, a real lot! Every day we were able to talk and have these wonderful talks. I was so surprised that a man was just ok with what I do (trying to be as independent as one can be and do as much as one can yourself). 

I am raising my childen myself without any child support from their father so budget is tight so we came up with the plan to be able to be able to meet and raise some money for my ticket was him selling the some of the products I made. I send hem a lot of products and he was telling me he already made 200 usd in a short amount of time. Then all of a sudden no contact anymore, not being able to reach him on msn nor fb. How strange.

I have been single since my divorce 7 years ago and this was my first real dunno 'thing' (?) but appearantly I ended up being very much fooled. How stupid could I have been. I know this man is a well respected member on this group but how on earth can a retired military, former police officer and a homesteader ends up stealing from single moms? 

I know I am not the brightest person on this forum, but sure he got me tricked good!
I just tell you this story to warn you that not all is what is seems appearantly, even from well respected members of this community!
take care, M.


----------



## naturelover

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news that you have been taken advantage of. I can't think of who that person might be but now I'm concerned that the same person might be playing similar tricks on other women on this board who don't know yet that they're being tricked. I wish you could tell us who it is but I understand why you can't say publically who it is. I think you will have to report it to the moderators of this forum though. I hope there will be some way for you to recoup your losses.

.


----------



## Shygal

Because there are jerks on this forum, plain and simple. They act innocent and wonderful, but then you find out otherwise. 

Maybe he hasnt been able to get online, I hope no one would do that to you.


----------



## nehimama

I'm SO sorry this happened to you!!! You want to believe the best of other people, then something like your situation shatters your trust. Again, I'm so sorry, and I hope you will be okay. (hugs)


----------



## NewGround

GP that is very sad to hear... Let's hope it is an innocent misunderstanding... Perhaps as SG says it is not being able to get online for some reason...

The internet is such an impersonal thing and we need more good stories not bad ones... I will pray that that this turns out well for you... There are still many good people out there...


----------



## viggie

GP, I am so sorry! I agree that you should name him in a case where a CRIME like this was committed to protect everyone from him from future thefts or worse. Just another reason in the long long list of why this place is not worth it.

I can't do much from over here, but if there's something I might be able to help you with just let me know. I know how hard you work to make ends meet


----------



## Tommyice

:grouphug: I'm so sorry you are experiencing this Groene. 

I take it you've never spoken on the phone? Do you know anyone else who might have the ability to call and check to see if it's not as Shygal suggested--just being unable to communicate in your normal fashion?

The sad thing is this happens in real life just like on the internet.

NewGround is right--we need to hear more of the good stories. 

M, you DO have many GOOD friends here at HT/ST. Don't let this circumstance leave you distrustful of all.


----------



## elkhound

M....sorry to hear about this.i know how hard you work and that every penny counts .i hope this works out and you get the hard earned cash you worked for.


----------



## Vickie44

GP I dont even know what to say, what an awful situation . Hopefully your post will flush him out and he will explain and make good.

Its bad enough when they hurt your trust and heart, but to steal on top of it !


----------



## sidepasser

Groene - does this person live where the storms went through? Many of those people are still without power and have no service for phones either. 

I hope that is what it is and not something other than that. Perhaps let Shrek know who it is and he can check things out (when last on line, etc.).


----------



## Rosesandtea

I know most of you don't know me, I registered on here some time ago but haven't posted much. I've known GP/M for a few years now and have followed this particular situation. It is not a case where the man has not been able to contact her. Even if he had been affected by recent storms she has waited for some time before for him to answer her. It really is, sadly, a case of him agreeing to do something and then not following through, and then refusing to talk to her. And it has cost her, a single mom, a lot of money, to say nothing of being a personal blow. 

It does leave rather a bad taste in the mouth. I've met nice people through the internet but I've also found people who are dishonest. It's very sad.


----------



## Shygal

He will be checking this thread often, you can bet on that


----------



## Vickie44

R and T Welcome to the forum, wish it was a better introduction for you.


----------



## foaly

GP -- Unfortunately, you aren't the first person on HT to be fooled by this particular individual.

Just remember: What goes around, comes around. All the unkind things a person does will come back on them some day.


----------



## Shygal

If she isn't the first, wouldn't it be a service to tell people who it is, so THEY don't fall for it or get sucked in or hurt or lose more than they can afford? :stars:
Why protect them?


----------



## City Bound

I am shocked. 

If this is not just a big misunderstanding and the person truly did steal then it would help other people if he was called out.


----------



## foaly

I agree. The victims of this particular person should speak out.


----------



## katydidagain

foaly said:


> Just remember: What goes around, comes around. All the unkind things a person does will come back on them some day.


Yes and I've seen it happen but, sadly, that doesn't repair what happened to you, does it?

The who is pretty obvious I think.


----------



## MDKatie

I say out him! Why protect someone who has done something like that? Especially if he's looking for more victims!


----------



## JohnnyLee

I am so, SO sorry GP! I knew something was wrong with that situation and that is why I left Missouri on April 24th. I packed my van and ran as fast as I could. I remember the day when he got that HUGE box of soaps, and if you need a witness in court, then I WILL testify!!

I knew something was rotten up there the moment I got there!


----------



## Groene Pionier

Thank you all for your nice words, I actually didn't expected this. I have thought about it all day after there is appearantly a need for a name. I understand why you ask that, but for me it does sounds like witch hunting. This person, if that wasn't a lie either, has to face his god one day. At least if I paid attention during my first year theology at the university...
I just wanted to say that even after 6 months of DAILY conversations over msn, fb and yes even skype for hours, you would think you can pick out the bad ppl...
I have no idea, nor a wish to understand why ppl would like to rip off others. Calculate the six months spending time in 'capturing' your victim. You sure don't have a life cos you can make way more money in a normal job then a box of goodies from someone.


----------



## Guest

As is fairly common(in more ways than one) now, the victory is not in the financial gain, its just the "game" Possibly you do not understand that statement, because of the language differences, but theres a huge game being played by a lot of people with no apparent gain other than to hurt the loser of the game. I'm amazed at how many people will waste their efforts just to "beat" somebody and walk away with nothing other than that sense of smugness and self-satisfaction about being just downright evil.


----------



## katydidagain

zong said:


> As is fairly common(in more ways than one) now, the victory is not in the financial gain, its just the "game" Possibly you do not understand that statement, because of the language differences, but theres a huge game being played by a lot of people with no apparent gain other than to hurt the loser of the game. I'm amazed at how many people will waste their efforts just to "beat" somebody and walk away with nothing other than that sense of smugness and self-satisfaction about being just downright evil.


Perhaps but I've had some time to evaluate my situation and have come to the conclusion that TDM felt that he'd been used by others financially so doing it to me was his revenge on them. To him it wasn't a game but divine retribution. Sick.


----------



## JohnnyLee

If you can GP, save all of your communications with him. I did. All of the emails and messages he sent on Facebook to prove all that he was saying about the land he TRIED to sell me that was not even his.

[ Image Deleted]


----------



## Raeven

GP, I am sorry this has happened to you. 

The worst part is what it does to your trust in others, who may want nothing more than the best for you. I hope you won't let this experience keep you from accepting the good intentions, feelings and wishes from all here who genuinely care for you.

Shame on the one who did it.


----------



## City Bound

Raeven has a good point. Greone, i hope this fowl encounter does not turn you off from the many good people on HT and in life.


----------



## Groene Pionier

City Bound said:


> Raeven has a good point. Greone, i hope this fowl encounter does not turn you off from the many good people on HT and in life.


Not really CB, it is just like that, and if he is happy with what he does, well have it his way. I guess he can live with it, so can I


----------



## Groene Pionier

Raeven said:


> GP, I am sorry this has happened to you.
> 
> The worst part is what it does to your trust in others, who may want nothing more than the best for you. I hope you won't let this experience keep you from accepting the good intentions, feelings and wishes from all here who genuinely care for you.
> 
> Shame on the one who did it.


Raeven, I just continue on my original plan and path which is OK for me too. At tthis moment I have to tell you, but I assume you have had this reactions in 2008 more then we did here, the ppl are getting really acting very selfish because of the declining economy. Every one is trying to get what they want and no matter how they get it. It is a worrying thing.
I spoke about this with a friend farmer who told me that he noticed the same reaction as well: filling their pockets as we would say, no matter the price. So in case of trusting others, at this particular moment we have to be very careful I guess?


----------



## Groene Pionier

zong said:


> As is fairly common(in more ways than one) now, the victory is not in the financial gain, its just the "game" Possibly you do not understand that statement, because of the language differences, but theres a huge game being played by a lot of people with no apparent gain other than to hurt the loser of the game. I'm amazed at how many people will waste their efforts just to "beat" somebody and walk away with nothing other than that sense of smugness and self-satisfaction about being just downright evil.


Zong, I understand what you mean, But comprehending it is a total different thing! It is just very puzzling for me...


----------



## City Bound

Groene Pionier said:


> Not really CB, it is just like that, and if he is happy with what he does, well have it his way. I guess he can live with it, so can I


You can live with it? I do not understand. you are not angry?


----------



## Groene Pionier

City Bound said:


> You can live with it? I do not understand. you are not angry?


No I am not, I think it is very pathetic to spend this much time in getting a box of goodies. I know I had the right intentions, can't control the other's bad ones...


----------



## farmrbrown

Unfortunately scammers and con artists are increasing in number, it's a sign of the times we are living in.
And the BEST antiseptic for such darkness is a bright light.
Whether it's "acceptable" on this forum or others is irrelevant. Right from wrong, truth from lies are not susceptible to opinion.
I hope someone has the decency to bring this to the light of day.


----------



## nadja

Anyone selling on the internet becomes subject to federal trade commision laws. Interstate selling (most internet-phone sales) do indeed fall under interstate fraud laws. Becomes federal really really quick. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Shygal

farmrbrown said:


> Unfortunately scammers and con artists are increasing in number, it's a sign of the times we are living in.
> And the BEST antiseptic for such darkness is a bright light.
> Whether it's "acceptable" on this forum or others is irrelevant. Right from wrong, truth from lies are not susceptible to opinion.
> I hope someone has the decency to bring this to the light of day.


They already did


----------



## sherry in Maine

sorry this happened Groene Pionier.
If it happened to others here, well, I'm sorry he did that to them too.
Why not announce his name?


----------



## FarmboyBill

I TOUGHT She had found him on MSN? and FB? (For a second I thought they had a forum called Friends with Benifits LOL)


----------



## farmrbrown

sherry in Maine said:


> sorry this happened Groene Pionier.
> If it happened to others here, well, I'm sorry he did that to them too.
> Why not announce his name?



That's really what I was referring to - the name.
He's still out there searching for other victims, several examples have already been given.
No one should have a problem with the name being made public.
Well....maybe ONE person would, lol.


----------



## maverickxxx

Zong is exactly right in what he said. It makes no sense cause normal thinking is if in going to go steal from someone in going to rob a bank or something.risk vs reward. Ican on most wouldn't spend 6 months to get a box of soap. That's thee idea of iellectual supriorty. Yup pretty dumb.Thing is they can't beat any one intellectual if the other person knows its a game. By the way I've been playing monoply by myself an ice won every time


----------



## newfieannie

well we know who it is at least his name on here. there must be something that can be done before he does it to another. i'm not sure what though. listen to Johnny. he knows what he's talking about. like Shy said there are jerks on here. some good men though but those jerks make it bad for the others. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ardie/WI

I was thinking about this person who did all that just for a box of soap.

It is quite possible that this is a nutcase that has multiple personalities on line. It is a game for him/her/it to see how long they can lie and mislead others. 

(For the old members, I'm thinking of a Sticky Witch personality.)

My advice is to never, ever trust too much. When there is money involved, be double careful.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Wll someone pm me telling me who it is?? UNLESS ITS ME, Then I already know lol

Mav, I quit playing board games I beat my own butt almost every time. The only time I dont, I have to cheat. lol


----------



## newfieannie

somebody else will have to tell you Bill. i'm kinda afraid you will blab it out here which you aren't suppose to do. ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyLee

I sent a PM to people asking me who it is. I don't care. I have enough proof to clear MY GOOD NAME in all of this. I was only up there a month and learned all I needed to.

I even warned Matt (Kung) about this, told him this was going to happen, but I guess there was not enough evidence to get him banned from here. But I am sure there is now! (but I publicly will not reveal his REAL name per forum rules).


PER FORUM RULES THE CONTENTS OF THE PM WERE REMOVED, PLEASE PM ME IF YOU WANT ME TO PM IT TO YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## GarlicGirl

It is deplorable this has happened to both of you. JohnnyLee, so sorry. I was excited for you. GP - sorry for you too. It isn't hard to figure out who the culprit is. I remember when JohnnyLee moved who was going to sell him property. If you want to know, go look up that thread.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

So far, it sure seems, Missouri has only produced disappointing weaklings.

:donut:


----------



## Laura

Thank you JohnnyLee. Some of didn't know or didn't guess who it is. I don't believe in protecting predators or jerks under some fake code of confidentiality. 

Out them!


----------



## NewGround

Thanks JL, now I understand who you are referring to...

For the moderators may I suggest IP monitoring... Just in case of a sudden identity switch...


----------



## JohnnyLee

I just want to make it clear, that there are A LOT of fine people here. I said that out of the 5 (five) that I met, only those two are on the up and up and who they claim to be. I have a LOT more friends here that I talk to via PM's and on Facebook.

There are some rotten apples in every barrel as they say...


----------



## Tommyice

JohnnyLee said:


> There are some rotten apples in every barrel as they say...


And it's best to cull them, lest they ruin the whole barrel.


----------



## cindilu

Oh, and for the record...

According to this person I used to live in Colorado and was involved in a huge rape case that he was part of an investigation on.

Fact. I have only lived in Oregon and have never lived out of this state and have never been involved in anything including have never even had a traffic ticket, or a cavity for that matter. 

Just setting stuff straight in case he got that out to you...


----------



## Guest

So, what we really need here is a 9th grade educated jailhouse lawyer to threaten to sue everybody. Is really what this thread needs.


----------



## katydidagain

zong said:


> So, what we really need here is a 9th grade educated jailhouse lawyer to threaten to sue everybody. Is really what this thread needs.


Oh great! Is nobody real here?


----------



## nehimama

newfieannie said:


> well we know who it is at least his name on here. there must be something that can be done before he does it to another. i'm not sure what though. listen to Johnny. he knows what he's talking about. like Shy said there are jerks on here. some good men though but those jerks make it bad for the others. ~Georgia.


*I* don't know who we're talking about! Someone enlighten me, please!


----------



## glazed

zong said:


> So, what we really need here is a 9th grade educated jailhouse lawyer to threaten to sue everybody. Is really what this thread needs.


:donut:

OMGoodness you really did make me LAUGH. OUT. LOUD.

:drum:

THANK YOU!!!!

:kiss:

((HUG))



wow

:donut:


----------



## newfieannie

you'll find it in post 43 Nehi. ~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> So far, it sure seems, Missouri has only produced disappointing weaklings.
> 
> :donut:


I hope you aren't including me in that crowd!


----------



## glazed

:cute:

Silly girl ... heehee ... I love you.

:cute:


----------



## Terri in WV

GP, I'm so sorry to hear this has happened to you(and you too, JL!). 

It's hard to not be trusting of people when you're honest yourself and you automatically think others are too.

JL's link shows that he thinks he found a good soap maker and lists the types of soap.


----------



## JohnnyLee

nehimama said:


> I hope you aren't including me in that crowd!


I am sure she is not. Besides you there are some good people in Missouri. Kung (Matt) is from Missouri, and he offered for me to stay in his basement but he was renovating it, but I was happy in my van any way. He is a good guy.

Oh, and BarnyardGal, she is cool too!


----------



## Terri in WV

katydidagain said:


> Oh great! Is nobody real here?


I am. I don't have the time or energy to lie and keep up with them.


----------



## glazed

nehimama said:


> I hope you aren't including me in that crowd!



:donut:

No ma'am ... I was referring to one particular smooth-talking male who had allegedly claimed to be a committed, God-fearing, hard-working, loyal, steadfast, strong MANLY man. 

And, now, as this unfortunate thread shows, it appears there is yet another small disappointment from that region.

What a shame, really.

A shame that I have to use cautious words like allegedly and appears to cover my little hiney ... lest I make someone cry again, and threaten me with libel and slander.

Thankfully, I still have the Sheriff of Oregon County's personal cell phone number.

:donut:


----------



## Guest

Hmm, lot of Bible references in that link, too. I've always wondered why so many really bad people go so far out of their way to appear to be Christian? I sort of figure that they think that is the way to get folks to trust them. Clearly they don't even believe in the Bible at all. If so they would understand the concept of blasphemy and willful sin. The only sins that are considered unforgivable. Well, since they don't even believe, I guess it makes no difference to them.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Oh, I have no doubt they "believe" ... goodness gracious, even Lucifer "believed" ... shoot, even Satan himself to this day "believes."

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill

I hope yer not putting me in that kruat, er crowd. lol. Just cause Ise Christopher, er Christian lol.


----------



## Guest

I've never seen you do or say anything truly evil, Bill. I think you're OK.


----------



## glazed

Groene Pionier said:


> I know I had the right intentions, can't control the other's bad ones...


:donut:

I admire this attitude, this heart.

You are a Good woman.

:donut:


----------



## bruce2288

How long has this communication block been in effect? I don't know him or you personally but did you check obtiuaries, prison, ect, ect. things do happen. Sorry for your monetary loss but more important the betrayal of trust.


----------



## naturelover

bruce2288 said:


> How long has this communication block been in effect? I don't know him or you personally but *did you check obtiuaries, prison, ect, ect. things do happen*. Sorry for your monetary loss but more important the betrayal of trust.


The person has been identified and is not dead. He was logged in earlier this morning reading this topic.

.


----------



## City Bound

I am amazed how many new faces popped out of the wood works for this thread. are these people a small sample of the lurkers that float through ST?


----------



## farmrbrown

City Bound said:


> I am amazed how many new faces popped out of the wood works for this thread. are these people a small sample of the lurkers that float through ST?


That's *one* possible explanation..............


----------



## GammyAnnie

My goodness, I feel so bad for you GP, but better you found this out now than later.

This person needs to man up and send you the money he has made selling your soaps on his Facebook page and not for you to use flying to see him, but because it is the right thing to do. Granted it doesn't seem like he is one to do the "right thing".

I am so sorry this has happened to you GP and JohnLee I am sure glad you go out of that mess before you lost a bunch of money!

Annie


----------



## viggie

City Bound said:


> I am amazed how many new faces popped out of the wood works for this thread. are these people a small sample of the lurkers that float through ST?


A few of us know each other from another site. We've been good friends for years, so when I heard what happened I wanted to show my support. She's an amazing woman, and didn't deserve this. I'm sorry to hear others were taken advantage of as well and hope getting this out in the open protects others.


----------



## naturelover

City Bound said:


> I am amazed how many new faces popped out of the wood works for this thread. are these people a small sample of the lurkers that float through ST?


Except for 2 new members, I didn't see any new faces popping out of the wood works for this thread. Everyone else is a familiar "face".

.


----------



## Vickie44

Agree naturelover


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well Z, its nice to have one fooled LOL.


----------



## homefire2007

First of all GP, what he has done to you and others is reprehensible. It does sound like it was one big game...sociopaths love that kind of thing. They think they are smarter than everybody else and are entitled to the things they want. Doesn't matter how they get it. And JL, it makes my blood boil what he did to you. Ya'll are good people and it just bites big time that a con artist gained your trust (at first). I don't like it one bit.


----------



## doodlemom

Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## JohnnyLee

homefire2007 said:


> First of all GP, what he has done to you and others is reprehensible. It does sound like it was one big game...sociopaths love that kind of thing. They think they are smarter than everybody else and are entitled to the things they want. Doesn't matter how they get it. And JL, it makes my blood boil what he did to you. Ya'll are good people and it just bites big time that a con artist gained your trust (at first). I don't like it one bit.


Thank you, but don't worry about me. I am a single man with no children. I was THERE when that HUGE box of soaps got delivered by a SINGLE MOTHER living in the Netherlands.

What he did to GP IS criminal, in my book.


----------



## AngieM2

Mail fraud - highly frowned on by the Postal inspectors.

Federal offense.

I know, my ex did it, I had to provide them information for years. Outcome - 3 years in prison for him.

If it went through the mail, and a scam- mail fraud the the postal inspectors are serious about it.

the form:
https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/MailFraudComplaint.aspx


----------



## Fowler

naturelover said:


> *Except for 2 new members,* *I didn't see any new faces popping out of the wood works* for this thread. Everyone else is a familiar "face".
> 
> .


Contradictions do not exist. Whenever you think you are facing a contradiction, check your premises. You will find that one of them is wrong. Ayn Rand


----------



## tambo

JohnnyLee said:


> What he did to GP IS criminal, in my book.


What he did to you was too! I was jumping up and down inside wanting you to bust him out!! I'm glad it all came out!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Groene Pionier said:


> I know I had the right intentions, can't control the other's bad ones...


 That counts for a lot at the end of the day. I'm sorry for your loss, but you gained something too I think. Best wishes.


----------



## NewGround

Well wouldn't this mean the whole personal history could be a lie too? About the only thing "known" is what JL and a few others have seen for themselves... Still it's a sad, sad thing... But I fear we will only see more of these kinds of stories... 

Just know that not all the good stories get told... Note that all the good news newspapers went bankrupt long ago... Bad news sells... What we need is a beautiful poetry thread to refocus... Wait, that won't work either as someone will be offended by a rosebud's call for it's bee...

Dangit, there are many good men and women here on this thread... And to all of you I salute your integrity... Most good deeds go unknown, for they are not done to be "known" but to be good... Throw out the trash and get on with it...


----------



## cindilu

I am glad it all came out as well, hard to know stuff but not want to say it, harder to watch, but glad it all comes out in the end. Karma I tell ya.


----------



## maverickxxx

So i this going to get me into another lawsuit? I guess the previous one is still being filed in fantasy . There rules are so wacky there guess that's no right to speedy trial. Should be interesting to see what quarterhorse has to say?


----------



## maverickxxx

Oh ii took some time to find out who the real people are this after noon. Was a show of hands. So if u pm me i can tell u with absolute certainty who's hand i saw raised.


----------



## Dutchie

Shygal said:


> If she isn't the first, wouldn't it be a service to tell people who it is, so THEY don't fall for it or get sucked in or hurt or lose more than they can afford? :stars:
> Why protect them?



Not only that, but if this guy lives in Oklahoma or surrounding states, I would be happy to go pay him a visit and get your money back. [].


----------



## maverickxxx

Well i would like someone to set up a poll for us all to vote on whom going to be next person to be outted for being a complete scam. Lately this forum has turned in a who donit


----------



## Guest

The worst ones have never been, and never will be outed, because decent people are truly ashamed that they were taken in by the lowest common denominator. We all know it's true.


----------



## Terri

I want to thank everybody on this forum for NOT naming names! I would hate for Chuck to have another threat of a lawsuit.

That being said, Groene Pionier? Angie is correct: please *DO* report this as mail fraud. The post office is part of the Federal Government, and the Federal Government DOES enforce the law! They will investigate and, if there is proof, then they will probably take care of the matter.

I will re-post the link. 
https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/f...Complaint.aspx


----------



## Guest

I knew you'd show up as soon as I was about to give out names, addresses, and phone numbers. You hacked my brain, didn't you? Whassup with that?
ETA: By the way, I'm on the Heckell and Jeckell countdown.


----------



## maverickxxx

Problem is everybody likes my jekell n heckell


----------



## sidepasser

Perhaps everyone needs a refresher in dealing with safety on the forum:

Internet safety on forums! - Psychopath Victim Support Community

Some things to remember about internet forums:

* Just because it's a nice place, does not mean there aren't bad eggs. In fact, the nicer the place, the more likely there will be predators using the 'nice culture' as a easy ruse. The wolf in sheeps clothing are harder to spot on nice, close knit internet communities. Be weary of anyone who is inconsistent, or who you get the impression may be faking it. Look for someone who is TOO nice in a fake way. If there is one protection you have- it is that fake charm carries across onto the internet too. Compare this person to genuinely nice people. The fake charmer is all image. Also beware of the person who seems to morph to fit the communities model. Everyone conforms to some degree, however, some people (psycopaths and Psychopaths) are known for using external identities to seem 'normal' or 'human'. A person who seems perfect but doesn't seem to have a personality of their own, and instead uses bits and pieces from the community, may be a person who uses image as a tool for their own goals. Not a good sign on the internet, even though they may not be seeking to harm anyone. 

* Some people may not necessarily want to 'turn bad' but are opportunistic. On forums, any piece of information may trigger someone to see you as someone they can take advantage of. Psychopaths and Psychopaths are renound for being impulsive, and predators are very opportunistic. It pays to be weary to the 'unknown' factors- i.e. that people who aren't normally harmful, can turn into that when the occasion arrises. Things that can trigger predators include sensitive information (email address, location), your physical and mental health (whether you seem like a prime target), personality factors (trustworthyness, openness, conscientiousness are all weaknesses to be played upon). 

* Remember: people are dis-inhibited more online. Meaning, they are capable of doing more damage with less sense of responsibility, remorse or guilt. Psychopaths, predators, and Psychopaths are MORE disinhibited online than offline. 

You can read more at the addy above.


----------



## CountryWannabe

GP: I cannot add to what others have said, but please know that I feel for you

Mary


----------



## Guest

I always know I'm on the edge when nobody "likes" my posts. So, although you guys think you're not helping me. You actually are. In the immortal world of Fowler(God bless her holy username) LMFAO!


----------



## Shygal

The problem is, he will now choose another name and come on here as some "newbie" and sucker someone else in.
He had me fooled, he certainly seemed like a decent enough person on here.


----------



## Guest

I like the way you think. You're hot. Nothing turns me on like clear thinking. You knew that, right?


----------



## katydidagain

Shygal said:


> The problem is, he will now choose another name and come on here as some "newbie" and sucker someone else in.
> He had me fooled, he certainly seemed like a decent enough person on here.


Not me. He was bragging about wearing sized 33 jeans. Tubbo.

I may PM Muller's Lane Farm if the soap forum I belong to doesn't get done with their site fixing soon. I'm pretty sure you can't just sell soap any longer without proper labels; you need INCI information to do so. Sure, you can make it up or use GP's but that could cause problems.


----------



## Tommyice

There's an additional shame in all this. Any new person that happens into our little community is going to looked at with suspicion.


----------



## Shygal

Tommy, that was what happened with Stickywitch and all her new personas, everyone looked at all the new people with suspicion and it chased a few off


----------



## rkintn

katydidagain said:


> Not me. He was bragging about wearing sized 33 jeans. Tubbo.
> 
> I may PM Muller's Lane Farm if the soap forum I belong to doesn't get done with their site fixing soon. I'm pretty sure you can't just sell soap any longer without proper labels; you need INCI information to do so. Sure, you can make it up or use GP's but that could cause problems.


How to Label Your Soap - Labeling Soap for Sale - Soap Labeling Requirements


----------



## Sourdough

I only come here to meet new friends, and learn from AngieM2 about survival stuff.


----------



## Guest

Shygal said:


> Tommy, that was what happened with Stickywitch and all her new personas, everyone looked at all the new people with suspicion and it chased a few off


So, like, it's OK if I think you're hot, right? Just trying to get the parameters clear. And all.
Say "It's OK if you think I'm hot" I'd like that.


----------



## katydidagain

rkintn said:


> How to Label Your Soap - Labeling Soap for Sale - Soap Labeling Requirements


My source is down. When was that page posted? I honestly think things have changed but I could be wrong as I often am. However, God forbid if someone claims their soap heals leprosy or is better than Viagra.


----------



## rkintn

I am not sure of the post date. It's on about.com so I am pretty sure it's current.


----------



## Judy in IN

Sourdough said:


> I only come here to meet new friends, and learn from AngieM2 about survival stuff.


Hmm, aren't YOU the sometime crusty older male, sometime mother of three yourself?

Is that a 50-50 split, or are there more of you?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Sorry to inform ya Dutchie, But hes not here. I cant remember where hes at, but its not Okla. Kinda wish he was. We might have some fun lol.


----------



## Guest

Mower than meets the I.


----------



## GammyAnnie

katydidagain said:


> Not me. He was bragging about wearing sized 33 jeans. Tubbo.


My youngest son, who is 27 years old, wears 32 inch waist jeans and he is about as far from a Tubbo as you can get, actually I think he could stand to put on a few pounds. My Husband Wally wore a 38 and he wasn't fat either. I usually agree with pretty much everything you say, but a fat man does NOT wear a size 33 waist pants! 

Sorry for the thread drift!

Annie


----------



## katydidagain

GammyAnnie said:


> My youngest son, who is 27 years old, wears 32 inch waist jeans and he is about as far from a Tubbo as you can get, actually I think he could stand to put on a few pounds. My Husband Wally wore a 38 and he wasn't fat either. I usually agree with pretty much everything you say, but a fat man does NOT wear a size 33 waist pants!
> 
> Sorry for the thread drift!
> 
> Annie


But nothing about him is real it seems. There's a song about a 5' 2" (I think) guy sitting in his parent's basement playing on his MAC making time by pretending he's hot. Bet this one is also a 42 if he's not a 48. Tubbo.


----------



## Guest

As a sociopath, I demand that everyone like me and think i'm way cool. Especially one person who needs to say "You cool, dogg!" So as I can go to bed, cause it's really late for us sociopaths over here. I mean, after all, how can I be a successful sociopath unless i have a follower? or 2. Not to say that one follower won't do me, no, thats not what I'm saying. Not at all.
ETA: Please say I'm way cool!! Because without that, not only would I not be a sociopath, but I might have to conform to normal standards of behavior. I'd hate to see my status on fetlife exposed.


----------



## shanzone2001

I could care less what size thy guy is....it is his actions that concern me. 

GP, I am sorry you had to go through this (JohnnyLee, too).


----------



## glazed

:donut:

you crack me out.

:donut:


----------



## glazed

...

that was for ZONG ... lol

...


----------



## Guest

I wish


----------



## JohnnyLee

Well, I talked to GP for the first time today, and we compared notes and apparently there were a lot more lies going on than I thought.

This makes my third time being taken in by someone from this board, so, you guys will excuse me I will take a break from here for a while. The powers that be have been notified.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

I am right with you.

:donut:


----------



## GammyAnnie

Again JohnLee and GP, I am so sorry this has happened to you. 

JohnLee I am glad you have let the board owner know what is going on. 

Annie


----------



## Guest

[]!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know whats going on. Again. Heck, I should be used to it by now. I'll never get a good cult going on. Dammet, Gumbie.


----------



## Sourdough

Judy in IN said:


> Hmm, aren't YOU the sometime crusty older male, sometime mother of three yourself?
> 
> Is that a 50-50 split, or are there more of you?



There is more, so much more.


----------



## City Bound

Shygal said:


> Tommy, that was what happened with Stickywitch and all her new personas, everyone looked at all the new people with suspicion and it chased a few off


When I first came around people asked me if I was stickywitch. I didn't even know who sticky witch was.


----------



## shanzone2001

City Bound said:


> When I first came around people asked me if I was stickywitch. I didn't even know who sticky witch was.


I am her. She is me. ound:


----------



## katydidagain

shanzone2001 said:


> I could care less what size thy guy is....it is his actions that concern me.
> 
> GP, I am sorry you had to go through this (JohnnyLee, too).


Okay, I do care about size or did once. But it's obvious this guy is a liar so I say he wears 50s--snugly. Yes, his acts bother me immensely. Calling him fat will bother him. If he replies, well, have at him. Otherwise know it's driving him nuts that now I think he weighs 750lbs, lies in his own waste daily and sucks the marrow out of chicken bones.


----------



## Guest

Swamps all around make you feel kinda funny,
don't they honey? 
(She crossed her legs and looked at me funny)
Down on the bayou, why you never know just what you're doing.


----------



## City Bound

greone is not a us citizen so i am not sure if she has the same legal rights as a us citizen when it comes to mail fraud. Maybe someone here knows the facts about the legal aspects and can fill us in.


----------



## Guest

A basic precept of law is that it applies equally to everyone.


----------



## katydidagain

shanzone2001 said:


> I am her. She is me. ound:


Sorry but I thought you were. I was accused of being her when I joined in 6/04. We're both still here so I guess neither of us use brooms for transportation.


----------



## Terri in WV

shanzone2001 said:


> I am her. She is me. ound:


Well it's about dang time someone finally admits to it!:grin:


----------



## shanzone2001

Terri in WV said:


> Well it's about dang time someone finally admits to it!:grin:


I have been admitting it since I was first accused....anything to make me more exciting!!!! Ego is my middle name!:hysterical:


----------



## AngieM2

City Bound said:


> greone is not a us citizen so i am not sure if she has the same legal rights as a us citizen when it comes to mail fraud. Maybe someone here knows the facts about the legal aspects and can fill us in.


But the end user that did the alleged fraud apparently is in the US and did use the US mail. 
It would not hurt to try if anyone that qualifies wants to.


----------



## Terri in WV

JohnnyLee said:


> Well, I talked to GP for the first time today, and we compared notes and apparently there were a lot more lies going on than I thought.
> 
> This makes my third time being taken in by someone from this board, so, you guys will excuse me I will take a break from here for a while. The powers that be have been notified.


I understand taking time, but not too long, ya hear?

If you let the few bad apples run you off, then they win.


----------



## JuliaAnn

Katydidagain, I just sent you a p.m.


----------



## FarmboyBill

O NO Did JL leave. First Chuck now Johnny Leee. Just when I was gettin ready to post some really nekkid pictures. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

IF JLs talkin about being takein in by a couple women, Heck, I thought that was mandatory to stay here. I thought that was iniation.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I don't agree with JL, what he has gone through was way worse then what I went through. As I stated in my first post, it was a very interesting experience. Most interesting for me is that I can have first hand experience and teach my children to be wiser internet users... For most of our generation internet is just a tool, for their generation it is their lives. That is a scary thought imo. 

I will look into the fraud link. I have all the conversations saved and of course all the business letters as well. Good habit I picked up at university always be well documented

As said before, I never expected this kind of reactions and I am surprised that there is so much community sense that is living among you all. Imo the world would be a bit better place if ppl do care and care for their community. So that is something good that came out of it all, I think. 

Thank you for all your support and nice words. You will see that it all turns out as it should work out!


----------



## vicker

Stickywitch, was that the "lady" who's husband worked for the CIA, had a bunch of horses and even more special needs children?


----------



## Shygal

katydidagain said:


> But nothing about him is real it seems. There's a song about a 5' 2" (I think) guy sitting in his parent's basement playing on his MAC making time by pretending he's hot. Bet this one is also a 42 if he's not a 48. Tubbo.


Sorry about the ads that seem to be on the beginning of youtubes lately :grump:

[YOUTUBE]UE6iAjEv9dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Groene Pionier

Shygal said:


> Sorry about the ads that seem to be on the beginning of youtubes lately :grump:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UE6iAjEv9dQ[/YOUTUBE]


THAT HAT! I am traumatised now! I need help...


----------



## Guest

LOL. You cracking me out.


----------



## Shygal

vicker said:


> Stickywitch, was that the "lady" who's husband worked for the CIA, had a bunch of horses and even more special needs children?


She was an abused woman, then she was a teen age evangelist, then she was a man that was in the Army, then she was a man, then a woman, then a man, then a woman, I forget already how many different people she has been.

She got my personal email address , my home email, from Quiet Guy (class act) and was spamming me with home emails saying she was a big black guy that was reading my posts here and wanted to meet me.

She also teamed up with him and pretended to be a young woman with a young child that was going to move in with him, that I tried to protect when I thought she was for real at first, and warn her of bringing a child there. He fed her all the information she would need, to convince me that she really went there. Unfortunately for her, she slipped up and I figured out what was going on, played along, and she ended up doing far worse to him online than I could have ever done for revenge  What goes around comes around. 


Shan, I thought you were her too. You could be her  She lived somewhere in Oregon or Washington I think.

Her preference is for names that have B B , like Bayside Bunny was one of them.


----------



## Guest

Hey, I wish I was a psycho!! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Raven12

One time at band camp...


----------



## doodlemom

I had my own stalker Cheesymom in 2006 lol. It started a thread"Cheesymom is lonely". I was laughing way too hard.


----------



## Guest

So, do I always mix opiates and alcohol, or never mix opiates and alcohol?? I looked at all my bottles of medicine from when I went to the drug store closeout auction, none of them say "opiates" what is that about? If I mix coffee and alcohol, is that caffienahol? Good or bad?? Whats this huge lump between my shoulders?? Oh, never mind, that's my head. At least I figured that one out. Can I take nurse classes online?? I need a nurse. Or I need to be a nurse. Or is it some psychological thing?? Will I really die if I eat way too late? Why y'all trying to kill me?


----------



## Guest

If, and remember, this is only an if, IF I say I was cheesyMom, will you tell me "This is all about me, isn't it?" I sort of miss that.


----------



## Guest

OK, I'll take the first step, I know how insane paranoia works. I was cheesymom. OK??


----------



## doodlemom

I never fought with Cheesymom. I guess I didn't feed her after the other posters were telling me we weren't allowed to feed the trolls. I didn't know what a troll was back then. Then I guess she died...Kind of like that pet rock that fell off the table because my monitor was so big back then....


----------



## Guest

no, no, no. You're supposed to say "This is all about me, isn't it?" 
You're ruining a perfectly good caffeinahol buzz. where's my dang opiates??
Never mix coffee and benedryl.


----------



## doodlemom

zong said:


> OK, I'll take the first step, I know how insane paranoia works. I was cheesymom. OK??


Remember when you said...I like cheese...That was brilliant!


----------



## Guest

I actually do like cheese. More than you'll ever know.
Wait, you saw those pictures of my cheese stash. I remember now.


----------



## doodlemom

zong said:


> no, no, no. You're supposed to say "This is all about me, isn't it?"
> You're ruining a perfectly good caffeinahol buzz. where's my dang opiates??
> Never mix coffee and benedryl.


Shygal was supposed to put the buzzer where you could reach it when she left the room. Nurse! Nurse!...Where the heck is she?


----------



## Guest

Apparently my insecurity issues are only an emergency to me.


----------



## doodlemom

zong said:


> I actually do like cheese. More than you'll ever know.
> Wait, you saw those pictures of my cheese stash. I remember now.


Shygal better bring smelling salts. He thinks I'm the lady with the bland ham.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, sure. Pretend you didn't look at my cheese. I laugh in my refrigerator's face.
You looked at it, you wanted it. Must have been 15 pounds of cheese. You got me to go on a wild goose chase, I came home, no cheese. Deny that!!

I'll never be able to afford that much cheese at one time again. With the price of caffeinahol and all. Whats wrong with you?


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I am so lost, lol. I've been away too much lately to have a clue what's going on. I missed the whole Johnny moving (apparently more than once!) and the other issues mentioned. Would someone kindly send me a PM with the Reader's Digest version with some names, so I can be forewarned? 

I did talk to several guys who approached me by PM out of the blue, and after very few conversations with them got the sociopath vibe (my ex was one so maybe I recognize them quicker) and/or the looking for a sugar mama vibe, and I cut them off pretty fast. But it would be nice to know for sure who to look out for.

I've also talked to other gentlemen from HT/ST who seemed very nice and sincere, but it turned out we just weren't right for each other. Then there were the ones who contacted me and said they wanted to talk, but then made no effort to carry on a conversation, no matter how I tried to draw them out. I finally gave up and just quit responding. What's up with that guys?? Don't know if they were just that shy (then why contact me in the first place?) or if I just dodged a bullet, lol! 

I'm really sorry Johnny Lee felt he had to leave. I know I'm not around much any more, but the place won't be the same without him.


----------



## Shygal

I don't want Johnny to leave either, who is going to post pictures for Bill ? 

Seriously, I don't want him to leave because of some idiot.


----------



## naturelover

Shygal said:


> I don't want Johnny to leave either, who is going to post pictures for Bill ?
> 
> Seriously, I don't want him to leave because of some idiot.


Well, I don't want Johnny to leave because of some idiot either .... personally I think that's kind of silly to leave the forum for that reason .... that's kind of like abandoning the good friends he has here because some bad apples tried to shake him down. Whatever. :shrug: But didn't Johnny arrive on this forum in the first place _because_ of a strange woman he met online who was a member of this forum? Didn't they have a disagreement and he aired it all out on this board and then she left and he stayed? 

Or was that someone else?  I'm so confused. :huh:



Anyway, what goes around comes around and I figure Johnny will come back to his good friends again :walk:when he's recuperated from his bad apple heebie jeebies. 

.


----------



## Groene Pionier

maverickxxx said:


> Well i would like someone to set up a poll for us all to vote on whom going to be next person to be outted for being a complete scam. Lately this forum has turned in a who donit


you go first, I proved to be a bad judge of characters....


----------



## Groene Pionier

rkintn said:


> How to Label Your Soap - Labeling Soap for Sale - Soap Labeling Requirements


here we have very very strict rules for labeling, all the soaps are assessed by a cosmetic lab and there are all special stipulations for the room you make your soap in and where and how you store the essential oils and other hazardous materials. AND you need a permit to be able to settle as a company in that particular building and do production work (yes we are all like Unilever..:/) I put in a lot of money to be able to work according to European laws. So the soaps are properly labeled, well they were...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> So far, it sure seems, Missouri has only produced disappointing weaklings.
> 
> :donut:


Clears throat, Ahem.


----------



## Rosesandtea

Shygal said:


> Sorry about the ads that seem to be on the beginning of youtubes lately :grump:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UE6iAjEv9dQ[/YOUTUBE]


Love that! It even has Mrs Potato Head in it! (and a good moral in the end)

I think the internet can be very useful in helping likeminded people find each other. On the other hand, though, one has to be even more alert than in real life, IMO.

But I shouldn't even be in this section! Just wanted to support GP originally. I'll go find the cheese section.


----------



## Raven12

City Bound said:


> I am amazed how many new faces popped out of the wood works for this thread. are these people a small sample of the lurkers that float through ST?


I totally agree. Strange that this is the thread all the newbies are posting on.


----------



## Rosesandtea

Raven12 said:


> I totally agree. Strange that this is the thread all the newbies are posting on.


It can be seen on my profile that I registered in February. I just never posted anything on here. In fact I joined HT because GP told me about it. As another poster has explained, a few of us know GP from other sources, for a couple of years at least. I knew about the plans for the man in question to sell GP's soaps even before they were sent. I thought that this thread might turn into a "he said, she said" kind of thing and thought I'd weigh in with some support. 

I said in my first post that people here wouldn't know me, but my handle has been present on the internet for a long time and I'm fairly active on SB if you want to look me up there to see if I'm credible. 

I'll go hide again.


----------



## Tommyice

Don't go Rose. Stay. Join in. And definitely share some of that cheese with us


----------



## City Bound

hang around rose. The more friendly people the merrier.


----------



## Raven12

Rosesandtea said:


> It can be seen on my profile that I registered in February. I just never posted anything on here. In fact I joined HT because GP told me about it. As another poster has explained, a few of us know GP from other sources, for a couple of years at least. I knew about the plans for the man in question to sell GP's soaps even before they were sent. I thought that this thread might turn into a "he said, she said" kind of thing and thought I'd weigh in with some support.
> 
> I said in my first post that people here wouldn't know me, but my handle has been present on the internet for a long time and I'm fairly active on SB if you want to look me up there to see if I'm credible.
> 
> I'll go hide again.



By the attitude of that response, it proves you are longtime member. 

What we are saying is that there are so many people posting on this thread that aren't regulars to the ST boards. Spin that any way you want, I don't really care.


----------



## City Bound

I have been really upset about what happened to greone and johnny, then toss in crazy miller and jane and a few other nightmares and it piles up almost high enough to go past the "too much' line. Yesterday i was going back and forth in my mind trying to decide if it worth coming around anymore, then i was wondering if it was safe enough to come around. 

I guess I am a big dork to care so much about this place, but i do, and it breaks my heart to see what has been going on. My hope is that these recent events are just some storms at sea and that the skies will clear eventually.


----------



## WhyNot

I'm sure JL will be back. I certainly can understand taking a break after all he's been through.


----------



## Terri in WV

City, If you can survive Texas, you should be able to survive here.

And NL, yes, that was how JL arrived. He's such a nice person and an asset to this place, I think it was worth the little crazy that brought him here.


----------



## elkhound

Rosesandtea said:


> It can be seen on my profile that I registered in February. I just never posted anything on here. In fact I joined HT because GP told me about it. As another poster has explained, a few of us know GP from other sources, for a couple of years at least. I knew about the plans for the man in question to sell GP's soaps even before they were sent. I thought that this thread might turn into a "he said, she said" kind of thing and thought I'd weigh in with some support.
> 
> I said in my first post that people here wouldn't know me, but my handle has been present on the internet for a long time and I'm fairly active on SB if you want to look me up there to see if I'm credible.
> 
> I'll go hide again.


i have known rosesandtea for several years on another forum .shes a goodin.rose you dont need to be single to post here theres several married folk who post here.her and GP do alot of homesteading type stuff.

ETA. GP is a goodin too.


----------



## barnyardgal

JohnnyLee said:


> Well, I talked to GP for the first time today, and we compared notes and apparently there were a lot more lies going on than I thought.
> 
> This makes my third time being taken in by someone from this board, so, you guys will excuse me I will take a break from here for a while. The powers that be have been notified.


Wow-miss a couple days reading the forums & lots can happen!!

First all-JL there is no need for you to leave-you done NOTHING wrong-you was just TRYING to follow your dreams not knowing a scam was gonna happen!!!!! NO reason for you to leave the forums as you ARE one of the *GOOD GUYS* on here!!!!
as far as your women relationships go-you followed your heart cause you have a BIG heart-i am sorry you got scammed by those women to!!

As far as GP-i am so sorry this has happened to you-sometimes there is no way to really know about scammers-even after many conversations with the person...it could happen to ANY of us!!! On the internet-you can be anyone you want to be cause your behind 'closed doors' so to speak~~

Yes- i came out of the wood work to voice my opinion as i feel JL does not need to leave-he done NOTHING wrong!!!
I stay so busy on my farm that i don't get to post to often during the summer but do try to read post every couple of days~I love this forum & most the folks on it~~its like another family sharing experiences with each other~~

I have met one HT'er a couple years ago & that is 'Mogal" who post up in the other forums,she is married & never post down in the singles forum...so i am a real single country gal with critters...ask her~~


----------



## cindilu

Rosesandtea said:


> It can be seen on my profile that I registered in February. I just never posted anything on here. In fact I joined HT because GP told me about it. As another poster has explained, a few of us know GP from other sources, for a couple of years at least. I knew about the plans for the man in question to sell GP's soaps even before they were sent. I thought that this thread might turn into a "he said, she said" kind of thing and thought I'd weigh in with some support.
> 
> I said in my first post that people here wouldn't know me, but my handle has been present on the internet for a long time and I'm fairly active on SB if you want to look me up there to see if I'm credible.
> 
> I'll go hide again.


If you are a friend of GP then I would be proud to call you a friend of mine as well.


----------



## tambo

I have known Roseandtea for a long time from other internet sites. She is the real deal. She is a friend of mine too so treat her with respect please.


----------



## homefire2007

My favorite was Old Yeller's Ghost and Lavender Lady ( remember the picture with the snake?) Eventually, I couldn't keep up with all the different persona's. Really bizarre. A lot of good people were run off the board IMHO.


----------



## homefire2007

Shygal said:


> I don't want Johnny to leave either, who is going to post pictures for Bill ?
> 
> Seriously, I don't want him to leave because of some idiot.


Me neither. I enjoyed his sense of humor. Hope he is just taking a break and will be back soon!


----------



## Raven12

I love how pointing out a fact is blown out of proportion. This is so typical. If there isn't drama, then people have to start some.


----------



## glazed

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Clears throat, Ahem.




Mea culpa. 

For clarification, though, I did preface that blunder with the words "so far" and "it sure seems."


----------



## City Bound

lets not let this turn into a fight. I for one have had enough of the fights here.


----------



## NewGround

CB and others...

Don't let them win... If the good folks leave with every squabble, what will happen to the place...


----------



## vicker

Yep, morons come and go, but us real idiots have sticktoitivness.


----------



## homefire2007

I'll continue to post here for many years to come. The good far outnumber the bad...just like in life. We're going to fuss and fight, make up, break up, love, forgive or ignore...it's just too time-consuming and unproductive to be bitter or mad too long. Some walk away for a while and others never come back....besides Glazed donut balls make me laugh


----------



## City Bound

haha, ty vicker, i needed a chuckle.


----------



## glazed

vicker said:


> Yep, morons come and go, but us real idiots have sticktoitivness.


:donut:

I love it ... my family calls it "Staying Power."

:grouphug:

:donut:


----------



## glazed

homefire2007 said:


> ....besides Glazed donut balls make me laugh


:donut:

Thank you so much for that, my friend ... you have no idea how that lifted my spirits ... I have been seriously down, and doubting, my so-called "contributions" here lately ... you made me smile.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Thank you so much for that, my friend ... you have no idea how that lifted my spirits ... I have been seriously down, and doubting, my so-called "contributions" here lately ... you made me smile.
> 
> :donut:



pfttt..you do fine..i cant wait to hear you sing.


----------



## wr

I think that one of the reasons that these things seem to be more common in ST than any of the other forums is because there is so much communicating that goes on behind the scenes. When posters regularly post within other groups, it doesn't take as long for people to start realizing that something isn't quite right. 

It doesn't always happen that way but it sure helps because most people with ulterior motives would rather not have the general population scrutinizing them. I'm not saying that all private communication is bad but I am saying that it's a darned good idea to see how people communicate publicly as well.


----------



## Groene Pionier

wr said:


> I think that one of the reasons that these things seem to be more common in ST than any of the other forums is because there is so much communicating that goes on behind the scenes. When posters regularly post within other groups, it doesn't take as long for people to start realizing that something isn't quite right.
> 
> It doesn't always happen that way but it sure helps because most people with ulterior motives would rather not have the general population scrutinizing them. I'm not saying that all private communication is bad but *I am saying that it's a darned good idea to see how people communicate publicly as well.*


Like I said in the original post: this person is a well respected member on a lot of forums on HT. Nothing wrong with his communication, the contrary!


----------



## City Bound

right, the person was very vocal within the threads and well liked by many people.


----------



## Terri in WV

And apparently bamboozled a lot of us....


----------



## wr

Groene Pionier and City Bound, perhaps I wasn't as clear as I thought. I did not say that in all cases, all baddies can be found out but I still maintain that the more that goes on behind the scenes, the more vulnerable a person can be. 

Being a long standing HT member, who people seem to be liked doesn't make someone honest or trustworthy and with more public communication comes the chance of someone else popping up and mentioning they had an unsatisfactory transaction.


----------



## FarmboyBill

RIGHT WR. And thats JUST the reason I hate pms to me. As much as possible, I want all conversation I make and I receive be on board for all to see. If some gal wants to say (tonights the night) I can understand putting that in a pm, OR something that one would like to know about another. Although I wouldnt be crazy about receiveing that kind of pm, I could understand the secrecy wanted and give that back. BUT general stuff, Id rather have it out in the open. Just like GA and I and the hack job I got. She brought out great information that hopefully might help others trying to do what I was trying to do. IF we had kept it in pms. Nobody would have been ANY THE WISER than the 2 of us. And that, like one, her. lol.

Same way with friend requests. If Im ashamed to let you know id like to be your friend in publid, What kindof friend would I make.?? IF I want to be someones especial friend, Ill tell them so in front of you all.


----------



## naturelover

Rosesandtea said:


> I think the internet can be very useful in helping likeminded people find each other. On the other hand, though, *one has to be even more alert than in real life*, IMO.
> 
> But I shouldn't even be in this section! Just wanted to support GP originally. I'll go find the cheese section.


Wise words R&T. Cyber-people who play online do need to be more alert.

Welcome to the HT forum, and you are more than welcome to come post in this section any time you want. It's not an elite forum for just certain types of people, it's for anyone who wants to join in. 

Thank you for being a good friend and speaking up in support of GP. 

.


----------



## Shrek

This thread is a good example of why I remind folks that there are deceptive folks in both the cyber and real worlds. Always exercise caution and never risk more than you can afford to lose regardless of which realm you are interacting in.


----------



## GammyAnnie

FarmBoyBill said:


> RIGHT Just like GA and I and the hack job I got. She brought out great information that hopefully might help others trying to do what I was trying to do. IF we had kept it in pms. Nobody would have been ANY THE WISER than the 2 of us. And that, like one, her. lol.


Except for the fact that I would never publish in an open thread my email address, you still don't get that is why I PM'd you instead of asking you on the open board, do you! Terri did the same, but you don't continue to harp at her for offering you the same help, do you??

And once I figured out you were hacked if it had continued through PM's I would have ask you if you wanted to put a thread up on the board warning folks, but we never got that far, because you seemed to think I was asking for your email and password, which I wasn't, and you had questionable (I don't even WANT to know about that) stuff in your email so you didn't me to see it. I ask for your email so I could send you and email and see if it came back as a deleted or bad email address, that is all.

Then you started a thread about me not knowing anything about farming, or less than you know, which is still a complete joke to me and tried to make me look bad when all I was doing was trying to help you! 

Annie


----------



## FarmboyBill

AGAin I appologize for, as you say, trying to make you look bad. It was totally insensitive of me, and I regret it. I know yo would never do the same to me, and appriciate that.


----------



## naturelover

Raven12 said:


> By the attitude of that response, it proves you are longtime member.
> 
> What we are saying is that there are so many people posting on this thread that aren't regulars to the ST boards. Spin that any way you want, I don't really care.


I don't know what else anyone could expect when you have a topic title that says "My adventures in the online world". If anything was guaranteed to be an attention getter, that's it. This topic is already pushing close to 3500 views.

.


----------



## sustainabilly

Groene Pionier, I'm new here and not part of the inner sanctum but, for what it's worth, I agree with most everyone. You were done wrong! At the risk of repeating what alot of others have already said, I'll just say I'm sorry to hear about you being done this way. And again, for what it's worth, you've got my moral support.

It seems like the rate our world is getting smaller is proportional to the rate that meaness is growing.


----------



## Shygal

FarmBoyBill said:


> Same way with friend requests. If Im ashamed to let you know id like to be your friend in publid, What kindof friend would I make.?? IF I want to be someones especial friend, Ill tell them so in front of you all.


You really still don't get that friend thing on here at all, do you.


----------



## FarmboyBill

At all


----------



## Bandit

Being a trusting person ( until shown otherwise ) I am having a hard time digesting what I have read here about certain member's scamming other members out of there goods and/or time and money .
Also by misleading a person on a place to live/homestead .
( Was it advertised and later discussed on this Forum where the Yuppies offered a Family a share of there Homestead and after they quit there jobs and moved there , they kicked them off after a couple of days ? )( They were really looking for free workers )
Bandit
Ps.
I know I missed what happened earlier in Mo. but I still haven't figured out who it is , or why a couple of local members haven't had a chat with him about doing the right thing ?


----------



## acde

Sorry to hear of your misfortune JL and GP. 

GP, If you pm me the proper info on how to purchase your soaps I will give you some business and rest assured I will send the money first.


----------



## wr

FarmBoyBill said:


> RIGHT WR. And thats JUST the reason I hate pms to me. As much as possible, I want all conversation I make and I receive be on board for all to see. If some gal wants to say (tonights the night) I can understand putting that in a pm, OR something that one would like to know about another. Although I wouldnt be crazy about receiveing that kind of pm, I could understand the secrecy wanted and give that back. BUT general stuff, Id rather have it out in the open. Just like GA and I and the hack job I got. She brought out great information that hopefully might help others trying to do what I was trying to do. IF we had kept it in pms. Nobody would have been ANY THE WISER than the 2 of us. And that, like one, her. lol.
> 
> Same way with friend requests. If Im ashamed to let you know id like to be your friend in publid, What kindof friend would I make.?? IF I want to be someones especial friend, Ill tell them so in front of you all.


I did think of your desire to always communicate publicly and it is a really good idea, but you really have to work on your technique because insulting other members who are just trying to be helpful and nice isn't cool publicly or by pm.


----------



## City Bound

sustainabilly said:


> Groene Pionier, I'm new here and not part of the inner sanctum but, for what it's worth, I agree with most everyone. You were done wrong! At the risk of repeating what alot of others have already said, I'll just say I'm sorry to hear about you being done this way. And again, for what it's worth, you've got my moral support.
> 
> It seems like the rate our world is getting smaller is proportional to the rate that meaness is growing.


the world is slipping into darkness and evil is growing.


----------



## littlejoe

Sorry to hear what happened to you! If anyone thinks they're immune, it can/will happen where you least expect it! I've been scammed before as well, and I will hold them accountable if/when I see them. They will show up at sometime, if not me, there are others looking for them. His face and voice are glued in my mind!

All of them are in the same class as liars and thieves. And I view it as Mr. Oxankle... they stole a part of my life, not just a dollar value.

I'd like to run into this thief, just cuz he's a thief. The dollar value has no meaning, they are all the same!


----------



## Groene Pionier

acde said:


> Sorry to hear of your misfortune JL and GP.
> 
> GP, If you pm me the proper info on how to purchase your soaps I will give you some business and rest assured I will send the money first.


thank you Acde, for your reply!
you wouldn't mind if I skip your offer right 
actually, it is fairly difficult to export to the States. For a small business owner the postal costs are just too expensive. 

to just give you an indication: I bought a pressure canner a couple of months ago from the States: the thing costed 80 usd, shipping 70 usd and customs another 70. I should get into the shipping costs perhaps, but if you send small parcels from here up to 2 kilo it costs about 30 usd. Then we haven't counted the customs yet. I have no idea how other companies do it (yet).

It is nice that you offer though


----------



## Guest

Hey Groene(you should give us a real, easy to spell, name to use, Like Mary or something.)
I'm sorry you got ripped off, But even sorrier that the hope you once had for a good thing here was broken. Money can be replaced. Trust is much tougher to replace.


----------



## Groene Pionier

zong said:


> Hey Groene(you should give us a real, easy to spell, name to use, Like Mary or something.)
> I'm sorry you got ripped off, But even sorrier that the hope you once had for a good thing here was broken. Money can be replaced. Trust is much tougher to replace.


So many Dutch word and names in the American language, just add one it means green btw.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Like I said many times before, I am not a quick thinker, I have to think about what someone said before I can react on it. So I did think about what you said there Littlejoe. And I think you just hit the spot on the problem. It is not about the boxes of soap, it is not about loosing that money. I personally would never spend money that I can't afford to loose. 
the budget is tight yes, but it is not that I wasn't able to feed my children or so

when you think about someone sending someone abroad a box of soap and wasnt paid in advance, the whole action sounds just plain stupid and dumb. 
But it is not about that box of soap, it is about how he managed to get that box of soap...

And thinking that never happens to you is kind of perhaps also somewhat naive?
Thank you Littlejoe, that was a good point!


littlejoe said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to you! If anyone thinks they're immune, it can/will happen where you least expect it! I've been scammed before as well, and I will hold them accountable if/when I see them. They will show up at sometime, if not me, there are others looking for them. His face and voice are glued in my mind!
> 
> All of them are in the same class as liars and thieves. And I view it as Mr. Oxankle... they stole a part of my life, not just a dollar value.
> 
> I'd like to run into this thief, just cuz he's a thief. The dollar value has no meaning, they are all the same!


----------



## glazed

...

I am sad, and sorry, this happened to you and JL and others.
I am sad, and sorry, there are ignorant, shady people in this world. 
I am sad, and sorry, when loving and trusting individuals get disappointed and hurt. 

But I am also happy, and uplifted, when these same loving and trusting individuals choose to hold onto their "genuine heart" after overcoming the disappointments and hurts caused by ignorant, shady people ... it helps my sadness, and feelings of empathetic regret, fade away.

I would rather spend more time applauding and appreciating and respecting the Good people in all the wonderful adventures of my Life, including this online world of ours ... than spend another nano-second dwelling on a Lesser Good person. Why give the bad that kind of power, when the Good ones deserve praise?

Now, maybe, y'all can understand why I say "I sure do love my friends here" ever so, randomly, often? For beyond my occasional absurd antics, and dares, and giggles, and jokes is someone who cares deeply ... and I don't ever want my friends to think I take them for granted. 

I honestly see us as a family, of sorts.

Isn't that silly?

:grouphug:

And, of course, as with ALL families, well, there are just some of us who just, well, yeah ... you know ... they just can't help it, bless their hearts and, well, like it or not, they're still a part of our family ... we're kinda stuck with 'em ... and, well, we don't have to like'em but we still kinda gotta love 'em. 

At least a little. 

Or, okay, a tiny bit. 

Right?



...


----------



## acde

Groene Pionier said:


> thank you Acde, for your reply!
> you wouldn't mind if I skip your offer right
> actually, it is fairly difficult to export to the States. For a small business owner the postal costs are just too expensive.
> 
> to just give you an indication: I bought a pressure canner a couple of months ago from the States: the thing costed 80 usd, shipping 70 usd and customs another 70. I should get into the shipping costs perhaps, but if you send small parcels from here up to 2 kilo it costs about 30 usd. Then we haven't counted the customs yet. I have no idea how other companies do it (yet).
> 
> It is nice that you offer though


I don't mind and appreciate you telling of the high shipping cost. Just know that this is a standing offer, if you should need it.

I too, love your attitude. You are an inspiration.


----------



## JohnnyLee

calliemoonbeam said:


> I'm really sorry Johnny Lee felt he had to leave. I know I'm not around much any more, but the place won't be the same without him.


I ain't leaving, NO ONE could run me off.

As I have said several times on this board, I have friends here, and I like it here. But also I have Fibromyalgia and one thing that makes it worse is stress, and when this thread came to light, I was REALLY stressed out that day fielding all the PM's and questions here AND on Facebook ALL DAY!

Although my life is pretty much an open book, I have to watch what I say in this matter per the board rules and if GP does decide to bring a lawsuit against this guy.

Yesterday and the day before, Groene Pioneer and I talked at some length (on Facebook chat) about what this person was telling her and what he was telling me vs. what I saw when I was up there, and all I can say is I am glad I trusted my instincts at last or saw enough "red flags" to pack my van and skedaddle.

Anyone that wants to know anything about me all you have to do is PM me and I will give you all the information you need, regarding what happened in MO with this person, or what happened in Arkansas with the first women from here or what happened the 3 or so weeks I was in Fort Worth with another woman from this board last June/July.

But I am not going to talk about it in an open forum. I learned my lesson last year. Too many people that didn't even know me came out of the wood work from this site and condemned me without even knowing the whole story, just my side of it and someone ELSE on this forum was telling the woman in Fort Worth's side of the story from SEVERAL states/miles away.

I can prove what I am, I can prove what I have done, I can prove what I have accomplished, and I can PROVE that I am not a liar!

I am just a good person (or try my darndest to be!) and unfortunately I have had a few bad situations. But, that is not EVER going to stop me from being me, I don't care if I have to go through a thousand such situations, I WILL NOT CHANGE!


----------



## Terri in WV

Johnny, It was odd how you came to be here, but I for one, am very glad you stayed around to become part of the family.:grin:

I think it's also a good thing that this was brought out in the open so that others can be a little more vigilant in who they trust online.


----------



## sidepasser

John is one of the good 'uns and GP is too. I offered to buy soap from her but the shipping is prohibitive. Some smarter minds than mine should look into that because I know I buy soap from England and the shipping/import duties are not that high.

Perhaps like I used to do, send it as a "gift" and then send the check? (dang that don't sound right, maybe paypal the $$ and she sends the soap as a gift?)..I know there has to be a way that doesn't cost an arm and leg, because I deal with folks all over the world and have bought stuff from literally every country (England, Germany, Argentina, Canada, Australia, etc.) and the shipping and import fees were not high). Y'all help!

Anyway, I know we don't want to "skirt" the law, but there has to be a way that small businesses like GP's can ship product to the states? I just know there is!

Yes there are scammers amongst the good people, we just have to have a way to warn people..since we cannot list their names publicly, perhaps there is a way to do it so that no one else gets hurt. Maybe "off line' on the "other" board?

Seems like to me if someone knows that there is someone who scams others, that the info should be made available so that no one else is "taken". Trust is one thing that matters here on HT or else no one would ever buy or sell anything here.

What say YOU folks? Think we can figure out some way to let others know of the scammers in our midst without compromising the board?


----------



## littlejoe

sidepasser said:


> Anyway, I know we don't want to "skirt" the law,
> What say YOU folks? Think we can figure out some way to let others know of the scammers in our midst without compromising the board?


Sorry SP, but I think our law wears skirts...for lack of a better term? I put absolutely no faith in them.


----------



## CountryWannabe

sidepasser said:


> I offered to buy soap from her but the shipping is prohibitive. Some smarter minds than mine should look into that because I know I buy soap from England and the shipping/import duties are not that high.


Do you buy directly from the person who actually makes the soap? I ask because I make soap - now just for family and gifts for friends - but when I sent some as a genuine gift to my parents and brothers in England it was really expensive to ship. Soap is heavy and you have to pack it pretty well so that it is not damaged by the tender, loving care guaranteed by our postal service. Air freight is expensive. Even though it was a gift, they still had to pay a nominal duty. Now, this was about 4 years ago, so things may have changed. 

Importing things from overseas to the USA, you can import things up to the value of (I think) $200 for your own personal use and not pay customs. The shipper has to state on the export label attached to the parcel that the contents are for the personal use of the recipient. You can't do it too often and the goods must not be for resale, or they will incur customs duty no matter how low the value.

Mary


----------

